# Heat wave - Dangerous waters



## Benny G (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes, it's hot and it's only natural to head towards the cooling waters.





Take care, there are unseen dangers.... 




Lurking in the murky depths.....






@Amity Island, I thought you might appreciate the humour.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 19, 2022)

Barracudas are more impressive than sharks in my view. Lots of swimming and triathlon clubs like to use the name Barracuda. Basically an ambush predator that takes out much bigger fish by attacking them amidships and biting them in half.


----------

